# Neurotransmitters MAXXING (curing depression and resetoring brain)



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.

This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.

So most of you don't know that your brains are rewired to faulty patterns, by the things you've done in the last years, most of you are in severe depression and don't even know it because you cannot measure neurotransmitters levels and status, take a listen :

1. Overdose green tea 1 day per week. Take like, a full bowl of green tea and after boiling it drink it
2. Next day in the morning take turmeric powder, then take again at mid-day and at night, be it 1-2 spoons
3. Don't drink coffee at all

Do this for 1-2 months and your brain will slowly recover for what you've done. Listen, the effects will not start after 1-2 months but after 1-2 days. You will see again how it is to have a normal neurotransmitter function, because 80% of planet doesn't in this moment.

You will no longer need drugs and antidepressants. have fun


----------



## sadakiyo (Oct 1, 2019)

On what do you base your theory on


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 1, 2019)

dont give me hope bro


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 1, 2019)

Is this another @x30001 high iq jew stuff?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

sadakiyo said:


> On what do you base your theory on



I did not post any theory, I won't ,because I work in a pharmaceutical industry based on new-tech.


BigBoy said:


> dont give me hope bro



What do you mean, what is your issue ?
Let's do this, all I posted above is natural, no risk.

Do the regimen and post here your results, you will be amazed on my words.


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 1, 2019)

Jfl if you think depression is caused by the actual receptors. It's a gut issue. Not a brain issue. 90% of serotonin and dopamine is made in the gut by the gut microbiome. Depression and anxiety aren't mental illnesses, they're the symptoms of an abnormal gut flora and a damaged gut.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 1, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Is this another @x30001 high iq jew stuff?


Please don't involve me with this


----------



## Bennett (Oct 1, 2019)

You could have all the positive neurotransmitters in the world and still be depressed because you’re a 40 year old 5’4 balding low T facial development soy consumer.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't think, I know, I work in the domain.

Keep coping with that shitodd theory, depression is in the brain and most of the time is caused by MENTALITY. Most of the times by brain rewiring, most of the times by drugs, and yes sometimes it can be caused by drugs that kill that gut bacteria, but that case is very rare.


Bennett said:


> You could have all the positive neurotransmitters in the world and still be depressed because you’re a 40 year old 5’4 balding low T facial development soy consumer.



No it doesn't work like that. Look. When your neurotransmitters start to work faulty (like shit) you will not function normally, your mentality might be 'sad' but you will feel different. It's up to you if you will bring them down again and again or not, but what I offered, helps to be again in normal function


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 1, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I don't think, I know, I work in the domain.
> 
> Keep coping with that shitodd theory, depression is in the brain and most of the time is caused by MENTALITY. Most of the times by brain rewiring, most of the times by drugs, and yes sometimes it can be caused by drugs that kill that gut bacteria, but that case is very rare.
> 
> ...


"I work in the domain" JFL at this retarded troll. If you worked in the domain you'd know this. Thousands of studies done on this proving me right. I literally have first hand experience on this on top of that.



https://scholar.google.fi/scholar?q=gut-brain+axis


----------



## Lux (Oct 1, 2019)

Green tea and turmeric are just a ton of antioxidants. Green tea also has theanine caffeine but those benefits can be achieved from a pill & coffee. Low IQ thread just have a healthy diet and you will get 10x better results.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> "I work in the domain" JFL at this retarded troll. If you worked in the domain you'd know this. Thousands of studies done on this proving me right. I literally have first hand experience on this on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://scholar.google.fi/scholar?q=gut-brain+axis



Believe what you want, I can post studies saying anything, because in this era you find anything over the internet. I am not here to convince you that depression is in the brain, it is. The "gut" phenomena is very rare, mostly caused by antibiotics. Real depression is causing by mentality most of the times, yep, that means YOU are in charge. Other times it is caused by rewiring and rewiring is too complex to explain it here


Bronze8 said:


> Green tea and turmeric are just a ton of antioxidants. Green tea also has theanine caffeine but those benefits can be achieved from a pill & coffee. Low IQ thread just have a healthy diet and you will get 10x better results.



Ok. 

You know what, keep posting the skeptical shit because this is all I see from you guys, I won't respond to further insults and random stupid idiots posting here about something I WORK on.

Let's see who dares to try the regimen, post here your results and then you will see who was right


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 1, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Believe what you want, I can post studies saying anything, because in this era you find anything over the internet. I am not here to convince you that depression is in the brain, it is. The "gut" phenomena is very rare, mostly caused by antibiotics. Real depression is causing by mentality most of the times, yep, that means YOU are in charge. Other times it is caused by rewiring and rewiring is too complex to explain it here
> 
> 
> Ok.
> ...





GeorgeMathew said:


> Believe what you want, I can post studies saying anything, because in this era you find anything over the internet. I am not here to convince you that depression is in the brain, it is. The "gut" phenomena is very rare, mostly caused by antibiotics. Real depression is causing by mentality most of the times, yep, that means YOU are in charge. Other times it is caused by rewiring and rewiring is too complex to explain it here


Explain thousands of people curing their depression and other "mental illness" by healing their gut with carnivore diet? Peoples diets nowadays sre so fucking shit their guts are completely destroyed by their fucking 20's


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Explain thousands of people curing their depression and other "mental illness" by healing their gut with carnivore diet? Peoples diets nowadays sre so fucking shit their guts are completely destroyed by their fucking 20's



You don't understand how 'depression ' works, trust me, but no, believe it as you want, you are right, ok ?  don't try what I said please, it's all nonsense


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 1, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> You don't understand how 'depression ' works, trust me, but no, believe it as you want, you are right, ok ?  don't try what I said please, it's all nonsense


Why would I consume toxic plants to try to cure depression when I already cured it with my diet lol.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 1, 2019)

Don't have the time to write a 200,000 word response right now


----------



## RealRetard (Oct 1, 2019)

This might be legit.
All chads i know irl drink nothing but green tea


----------



## janoycresva (Oct 1, 2019)

RealRetard said:


> This might be legit.
> All chads i know irl drink nothing but green tea


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 1, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Don't have the time to write a 200,000 word response right now


i know you want to


----------



## RealRetard (Oct 1, 2019)

janoycresva said:


>



Time to green tea maxx tbh fuckkkk


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Oct 1, 2019)

I’ll give it a go. Can OP be more specific about dosages and products


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 1, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.
> 
> This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.
> 
> ...


yet you call collagen cope


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 1, 2019)

What did you honestly expect op? What you say might be 1000% right but you can't expect anyone to believe you or even take you serious without at least providing more info than "just" what to do.
In 2k19 people want information, the more the better. The less information you give them the less they'll believe you. Also don't forget almost everyone reading this thread is probably depressed so you can't really blame them for not believing in a solution, can you?

Edit: Heck, the whole forum is probably depressed lol.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 1, 2019)

ashwagandha valerian root turmeric holy trinity


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 1, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> 1. Overdose green tea 1 day per week. Take like, a full bowl of green tea and after boiling it drink it
> 2. Next day in the morning take turmeric powder, then take again at mid-day and at night, be it 1-2 spoons
> 3. Don't drink coffee at all


*WTF IS A FULL BOWL? DO YOU SPEAK IN GRAMS MOTHERFUCKER? GIVE THE MOTHERFUCKING CORRECT DOSAGES.

AND ONE LAST THING, HOW DO YOU KNOW I NEED 1 FULL BOWL TO OVERDOSE AND NOT 3? HOW DO I KNOW I'M OVERDOSED ON GREEN TEA? DO I BECOME THE FUCKING HULK?

JESUS CHRIST I CAN CLEARLY SEE YOU "WORK IN THE DOMAIN"*


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 1, 2019)

I ll post later dosages i m at work atm


----------



## Effortless (Oct 2, 2019)

I drink decaffeinated green tea instead of coffee now, its great. 

No FAP and cardio is also legit for brain maxxing.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 2, 2019)

Ok, back from work.

1. Don't drink decaffeinated, that's just wrong. Keep the natural in natural. It has low caffeine anyways. No fap does nothing.

On topic :

Dosage :

*In my country you can find green tea measurable by grams, not by packages or something. Just boil let's say a full fist of leaves (it's how you can find the best green tea, dried leaves) for 5 - 6 mins, a full fist would be as much as you can grasp with one hand. Yep, it's how I measure it. Old ways, I know. Boil it and then after those 5 - 6 mins mix after you can reach a drinkable temperature (cooldown) drink it all or mix it with 1 L water and drink it all.

The next day in the morning take turmeric (powder form) it's cheap, 2 table spoons mixed with water. Same in the mid-day. Same before sleep in the evening. That means 6 TS.*

Do this each monday or friday, or whatever 1 day per week you find.

Then please do post results here. Avoid coffee during this treatment and other stimulants, avoid alcohol totally.


----------



## john_cope (Oct 2, 2019)

I luv coffee, I dont have depression


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 2, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I luv coffee, I dont have depression


----------



## john_cope (Oct 2, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> View attachment 126161


celebrities do hard drugs all the time I think coffee is fine


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 2, 2019)

john_cope said:


> celebrities do hard drugs all the time I think coffee is fine


Just messing with you man. I love coffee too.


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 2, 2019)

No tea for my oneitis syndrome


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 2, 2019)

Ok folks, tell you another secret, I don't care about bashing on this one, I know you won't believe me. But I DO WORK on this technologies and aging is my domain of study (I work here for 2 months only thou, but I know few things these people are talking about in the company ) , ok here you go :

Coffee destroys your skin and also ages your hair with ages. Now, keep drinking coffee


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 2, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Ok folks, tell you another secret, I don't care about bashing on this one, I know you won't believe me. But I DO WORK on this technologies and aging is my domain of study (I work here for 2 months only thou, but I know few things these people are talking about in the company ) , ok here you go :
> 
> Coffee destroys your skin and also ages your hair with ages. Now, keep drinking coffee


damn you know everything man


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 2, 2019)

Take a look at this shill, he invented the bullet-proof sheep community and praises coffee like heaven, take a look at him :









This guy is the symbol of modern day concepts about anti-aging. This guy is the symbol of worldwide IQ in 2019, take a look at him and tell me how stupidity works.









Dave Asprey - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 2, 2019)

This guy is the symbol of modern day concepts about anti-aging. This guy is the symbol of worldwide IQ in 2019, take a look at him at him and tell me how stupidity works.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> This guy is the symbol of modern day concepts about anti-aging. This guy is the symbol of worldwide IQ in 2019, take a look at him *a̶̶t̶̶ ̶̶h̶̶i̶̶m̶* and tell me how stupidity works.


Quotes me wrong


----------



## 7 rings (Oct 2, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Jfl if you think depression is caused by the actual receptors. It's a gut issue. Not a brain issue. 90% of serotonin and dopamine is made in the gut by the gut microbiome. Depression and anxiety aren't mental illnesses, they're the symptoms of an abnormal gut flora and a damaged gut.



i swear this site attracts the dumbest people. imagine drinking green tea will cure depression JFL


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 2, 2019)

Just wait till you see testimonials on this. *relaxed on beach atm laughing*


----------



## SeiGun (Oct 2, 2019)

not believing this until users here tried and posted result


----------



## x30001 (Oct 2, 2019)

@MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.

It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.

So, optimizing gut-flora can change a lot of things. And the brain processes involved with Dopamine and GABA are a lot simpler, studied and understood; while the Serotoninergic processes are still cloudy despite what we're being told by professionals. So if Serotonin is easy to make, not needed in abundance since we're concerned about it's function in our brain rather than producing too much only to not be used in the brain and stay around in the gut, it's better to focus on producing more GABA and Dopamine as a sort of wise opportunity cost, as we are more sure that all the GABA and Dopamine will reach the brain, and hopefully be synthesized efficiently.

About the green tea and curcumin. They're both unique anti-oxidants. Firstly, anti-oxidants can help people with depression induced by under-methylation. All anti-oxidants are electron donors and help form more methyl groups for our body to use. And fortunately, drugs/(vitamins), Niacin(B3) particularly is one of the only known compounds to aid in brain Serotonin synthesis, and it consumes a lot of methyl groups. Curcumin also has some interesting properties that increases BDNF (Brain Derived Neurotrophic Factor). The green tea contains a very powerful anti-oxidant called Epigallocatechin Gallate, which is a form of Gallic Acid. Not only is it an electron donor which helps create more methyl groups; it also can promote mitochondrial biogenesis and neurogenesis (creation of new brain cells) through the deacetylated PGC1 alpha pathway.






Niacin is one of the only things proven to help metabolize Serotonin in the brain. But if you take too much Niacin you'll eat up your methyl groups. MSM+Niacin is a powerful combo, along with consumption of polyphenols or anything that can work as an electron donor. 

I think understanding the process of mitochondrial biogenesis through PGC1a offers a huge help when it comes to looksmaxing.


----------



## Effortless (Oct 2, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Ok, back from work.
> 
> 1. Don't drink decaffeinated, that's just wrong. Keep the natural in natural. It has low caffeine anyways. No fap does nothing.
> 
> ...



"keep the natural in natural" 
Just because it's natural doesn't mean its better. 

Also No FAP works especially energy maxxing.


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


> On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.



Great post as expected, but this part is debatable. From what I've read on it, Tianeptines anti-depressant activity is due to it being a glutamatergic modulator as well as possessing μ-opioid-agonistic qualities. It has been shown not to alter the extracellular serotonin levels in rats IIRC. It's a very interesting molecule really.

It's a fascinating topic overall, but so fucking complex at the same time and given our limited knowledge, I feel kinda apathetic and skeptical towards it.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 2, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> Great post as expected, but this part is debatable. From what I've read on it, Tianeptines anti-depressant activity is due to it being a glutamatergic modulator as well as possessing μ-opioid-agonistic qualities. It has been shown not to alter the extracellular serotonin levels in rats IIRC. It's a very interesting molecule really.
> 
> It's a fascinating topic overall, but so fucking complex at the same time and given our limited knowledge, I feel kinda apathetic and skeptical towards it.


Yeah I feel the same man. Idk whether to be scared, apathetic or excited about all this shit. As for Tianeptine being an SSRE; I've seen lots of places that it's supposed to be a mew opioid receptor agonist as well as being an SSRE. I think it's prescribed in France as "Stablon" but yeah, I couldn't explain how an "SSRE" would work properly and the anti-depressive effects of it could probably be totally attributed to the opioid receptor agonism and what it does with glutamate. I've actually taken tianeptine once and OD'd on it. That experience is the main reason why I'm so against people looking to take GHB, phenibut etc to self medicate. Because it was a scary experience and very stupid. It's really a mystery how serotonin properly works in the brain. Never taken MDMA but that's supposed to create a serotonin frenzy. Nobody really knows the mechanism though. *Maybe* micro dosing it could actually prove to be therapeutic in the future. Ketamine was already passed as a medication due to its antagonistic effects on the NMDA receptors. 

I was getting a bit ahead of myself tbh. I don't really know how to change the ratio of different microbes in my gut so my ideas aren't really applicable. I definitely feel better since taking niacin daily though. Also thanks for being one of the only insightful members on here


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


> I definitely feel better since taking niacin daily though


How much do you take? I have a supp that has 36mg which is supposedly 226% of the RDA.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 2, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> How much do you take? I have a supp that has 36mg which is supposedly 226% of the RDA.


I'm taking like 1000-1500mg of the Nicotinic Acid form


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 2, 2019)

Effortless said:


> "keep the natural in natural"
> Just because it's natural doesn't mean its better.
> 
> Also No FAP works especially energy maxxing.


No fap works in the short term. Long term abstention from fapping impacts your hormones negatively


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


> I'm taking like 1000-1500mg of the Nicotinic Acid form



Time to pump it up.


----------



## x30001 (Oct 2, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> Time to pump it up.


Improved my skin a lot and helping me sleep better tbh


----------



## bonecel (Oct 2, 2019)

An NTmaxxing theory without evidence is like a looksmaxxing theory without pics.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 2, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Jfl if you think depression is caused by the actual receptors. It's a gut issue. Not a brain issue. 90% of serotonin and dopamine is made in the gut by the gut microbiome. Depression and anxiety aren't mental illnesses, they're the symptoms of an abnormal gut flora and a damaged gut.


Think this is true tbh.


GeorgeMathew said:


> Ok folks, tell you another secret, I don't care about bashing on this one, I know you won't believe me. But I DO WORK on this technologies and aging is my domain of study (I work here for 2 months only thou, but I know few things these people are talking about in the company ) , ok here you go :
> 
> Coffee destroys your skin and also ages your hair with ages. Now, keep drinking coffee


Coffee or caffeine bitch?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Oct 2, 2019)

Try my regimen. It cannot hurt.

Come back after 1 month or 2 months with feedback here please, also don t consume alcohol or drugs in this time, do exactly what I said 1 time per week. 

All the best


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 21, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Try my regimen. It cannot hurt.
> 
> Come back after 1 month or 2 months with feedback here please, also don t consume alcohol or drugs in this time, do exactly what I said 1 time per week.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for the advice, I will try it out but I have some questions. Green teas are brewed differently and for different durations. Gyokuro is the best imo, how would you recommend I brew it? 

How is an overdose supposed to feel? I overdose on Gyokuro practically every day (when I can afford it) and I FEEL AMAZING but the effects get weaker everyday. Is that the reason you suggest only to overdose once per week?

Out of curiosity, could explain your reasoning as to why the steps work? I take green tea and tumeric anyway so I'm already aware of there benefits  

THANKS AGAIN!


x30001 said:


> I'm taking like 1000-1500mg of the Nicotinic Acid form


THANKS, I will try this :O


x30001 said:


> @MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.
> 
> It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.
> 
> ...


You seem very self-aware and insightful. Thank you for sharing your knowledge!

Do you reccomend any foods or lifestyle changes in particular for a healthy gut transformation?

I already feel I have produce too much serotonin. I love meat and coincidently high typtophan foods, but I get extremely sleepy after I eat. When i don't eat I'm blasting with dopamine. Your diagnosis? 

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 21, 2019)

My depression is made by the hypergamous dating market, and the fact that i have a recessed lower third. My body and hormones are telling me everyday: „you need to reproduce with these sexy foids that youre attracted to“. But my shit genetics are stopping me. Simply because my mother choose the wrong dad. 
Any supplement maxxig would not cause the root of all evil.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 21, 2019)

sadakiyo said:


> On what do you base your theory on


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> @MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.
> 
> It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.
> 
> ...


Serotonin doesnt cross the BBB, so that produced in the gut will not get in the brain. The gut serotonin and the brain serotonin have distinct functions.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 21, 2019)

Why are people here talking about gut biome lmao. This is the biggest bs I have read today.

I am depressed because I was bullied and rejected by my peers aswell as my parents throughout my youth. How did this shit affect my gut? It doesn't.

Depression is in the brain where your traumatic memories are and the detrimental effects they have on your brain development.

There are literally dozens of studies that show that the brains of depressed people work different, see:



> Our results are consistent with previous findings of structural abnormalities of amygdala and hippocampus in subjects with recent-onset major depression. It may be suggested that the size of the amygdala is enlarged in the first years of the disorder, and may decrease with prolonged disorder duration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and a dozen others that are 1 google search away.


----------



## Cope (Nov 21, 2019)

x30001 said:


> @MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.
> 
> It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.
> 
> ...


Very underrated post by @x30001. Niacin is synthesized via the kynurenine pathway (KP). If someone is diagnosed with depression, the shunt of tryptophan from serotonin synthesis to kynurenine formation is responsible for this resulting in an unbalanced KP. If dosed correctly, niacin can fix this. Higher levels of tryptophan in the hippocampus and midbrain promote neurogenesis and improvement of anxiety.

I just started Niacin a few days ago and I have noticed that I am more calm and levelheaded, something that Ashwagandha KSM-66 and L-Theanine failed to do. Niacin might be one of the best looksmaxxing/lifemaxxing supplements out there, not only for the psychological benefits but also because of the flush that gives your skin a reddish, glowing tint which is ideal to use before going on a date with your oneitis.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 21, 2019)

Also: https://www.ndtv.com/food/green-tea...de-effects-of-overdosing-on-green-tea-1839825


----------



## Mayorga (Nov 21, 2019)

Rochefort6 said:


> Serotonin doesnt cross the BBB



I remember reading that serotonin can be transported from the blood into brain endothelial cells via SERT, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 21, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.
> 
> This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.
> 
> ...


I JUST WATCHED ADAPTOGENS VIDEO, AND SAW THIS THREAT, WHAT A DEJA VU


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 21, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> I JUST WATCHED ADAPTOGENS VIDEO, AND SAW THIS THREAT, WHAT A DEJA VU


link?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 21, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Simply because my mother choose the wrong dad.



Bullshit. Retarded. And cowardly + irresponsible for your life.

Your dad has nothing to do with you. My dad is 2,02 m and I am short. Because of stress during teen days. I know guys who look like their grand grand parents and not like their parents, it depends what your DNA will pick from your family pool . Stop blaming your dad. Also stop blaming your looks on your slay count if your personality sounds like shit. I refused a 1,95 model and I am around 1,70, and I am not rich. It's all an alpha mindset that can give you ANYTHING if you can work out those alpha skills. And I'm not trolling around.


Rochefort6 said:


> Also: https://www.ndtv.com/food/green-tea...de-effects-of-overdosing-on-green-tea-1839825


*2. Mineral Deficiency:* The tannins in green tea can bind minerals like iron, reducing their absorption in the blood and hence, leading to a deficiency. However, this effect of green tea can be reduced by squeezing just a bit of lemon in your cup of green tea.

oi fuck off mate, is that even an article ? DEHYDRATION . LOL

Incredible side effects, I can die from chocolate too.


Chintuck22 said:


> I JUST WATCHED ADAPTOGENS VIDEO, AND SAW THIS THREAT, WHAT A DEJA VU



link please.

So far no testimonial yet ? no one tried ?

L.E. : EVEN SO, LOWERING IRON IS what many crave to do regarding reversing aging, but I won't post here why and how. So This made me go overdose green tea as hell, lol. I plan on remaining like this looking forever. I love this !


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 21, 2019)

Rochefort6 said:


> link?


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 21, 2019)

Pretty rude? I’m actually doing what you suggested...

can you answer my questions?


Rochefort6 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will try it out but I have some questions. Green teas are brewed differently and for different durations. Gyokuro is the best imo, how would you recommend I brew it?
> 
> How is an overdose supposed to feel? I overdose on Gyokuro practically every day (when I can afford it) and I FEEL AMAZING but the effects get weaker everyday. Is that the reason you suggest only to overdose once per week?
> 
> ...


----------



## onnysk (Nov 22, 2019)

Bennett said:


> You could have all the positive neurotransmitters in the world and still be depressed because you’re a 40 year old 5’4 balding low T facial development soy consumer.


well most here arent, most incels I know are average guys who have the emotional strength of a 12 yo girl


MentalCel said:


> "I work in the domain" JFL at this retarded troll. If you worked in the domain you'd know this. Thousands of studies done on this proving me right. I literally have first hand experience on this on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> https://scholar.google.fi/scholar?q=gut-brain+axis


what is your solution?
med diet?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Cope said:


> Very underrated post by @x30001. Niacin is synthesized via the kynurenine pathway (KP). If someone is diagnosed with depression, the shunt of tryptophan from serotonin synthesis to kynurenine formation is responsible for this resulting in an unbalanced KP. If dosed correctly, niacin can fix this. Higher levels of tryptophan in the hippocampus and midbrain promote neurogenesis and improvement of anxiety.
> 
> I just started Niacin a few days ago and I have noticed that I am more calm and levelheaded, something that Ashwagandha KSM-66 and L-Theanine failed to do. Niacin might be one of the best looksmaxxing/lifemaxxing supplements out there, not only for the psychological benefits but also because of the flush that gives your skin a reddish, glowing tint which is ideal to use before going on a date with your oneitis.


I think I recall reading something about Niacin being beneficial for hair loss too. Gonna get some for sure.


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Nov 22, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I did not post any theory, I won't ,because I work in a pharmaceutical industry based on new-tech.
> 
> 
> What do you mean, what is your issue ?
> ...


"I work at a pharma company". also "everything that is natural is safe hurr durr". cyanide is natural, does that make it safe?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 22, 2019)

Don`t compare cyanide with green tea, anything in the world is harmful, even too much oxigen, so why post here such links


----------



## the_german2003 (Nov 24, 2019)

This green tea (From my experience matcha) legit can prevent psychosis and balance out GABA production.
This helped me out of a temporary depression after smoking a ton of weed for 5 days straight. My Acetylcholine went crazy, etc. (Cannabis brings new acetyl receptors, and there is a connection between this and risk of depression)
It is very legit and you should try it out!

btw: Neurotransmitter balance is key (Biohacking my brain also fucked me up, partly)


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 24, 2019)

the_german2003 said:


> This green tea (From my experience matcha) legit can prevent psychosis and balance out GABA production.
> This helped me out of a temporary depression after smoking a ton of weed for 5 days straight. My Acetylcholine went crazy, etc. (Cannabis brings new acetyl receptors, and there is a connection between this and risk of depression)
> It is very legit and you should try it out!
> 
> btw: Neurotransmitter balance is key (Biohacking my brain also fucked me up, partly)


Did you do this experiment? Unfortunately, @GeorgeMathew won't answer any questions which make me doubt the legitimacy of his claims, but I'm trying it regardless.


----------



## Fosty (Nov 24, 2019)

x30001 said:


> @MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.
> 
> It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.
> 
> ...


I understood some of those words


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 24, 2019)

Lmao turmeric and green tea fuckinf lol at these sage wise village senior granny Gandalf tier snake cum cures cancer tier legitimacy what're u gonna do next boyo rub olive oil on my stomach like my mom used to do?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 24, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> Lmao turmeric and green tea fuckinf lol at these sage wise village senior granny Gandalf tier snake cum cures cancer tier legitimacy what're u gonna do next boyo rub olive oil on my stomach like my mom used to do?



Yeah I`m gonna rub your mom around my stomach like we used to` do` .

Anyway, I`ll answer to any question, I guess those who try and get healed don't really care of posting back  it happens a lot


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 24, 2019)

sadakiyo said:


> On what do you base your theory on


just pull things out of your ass theory


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 25, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Yeah I`m gonna rub your mom around my stomach like we used to` do` .
> 
> Anyway, I`ll answer to any question, I guess those who try and get healed don't really care of posting back  it happens a lot


Insane tier comeback im shivering


----------



## Darth Cialis (Nov 25, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Why would I consume toxic plants to try to cure depression when I already cured it with my diet lol.


I have already heard about this in some other place, did you make a thread? If not make a gutmaxxing thread please.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 25, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Yeah I`m gonna rub your mom around my stomach like we used to` do` .
> 
> Anyway, I`ll answer to any question, I guess those who try and get healed don't really care of posting back  it happens a lot


I already asked you questions and no answers yet.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 25, 2019)

Rochefort6 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will try it out but I have some questions. Green teas are brewed differently and for different durations. Gyokuro is the best imo, how would you recommend I brew it?
> 
> How is an overdose supposed to feel? I overdose on Gyokuro practically every day (when I can afford it) and I FEEL AMAZING but the effects get weaker everyday. Is that the reason you suggest only to overdose once per week?
> 
> ...



Did I say overdose daily ? No.

Then why you ask silly questions? It s obv that your receptors became used to it.

Take 1 month break than start MY schedule.

Switch between green tea types one time in 2 months.

Why green tea and turmeric work? Well because of the synergy between them. I won t explain that one, it s a secret. Cheers


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 25, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Did I say overdose daily ? No.
> 
> Then why you ask silly questions? It s obv that your receptors became used to it.
> 
> ...


Im not trying to give you shit, and appreciate you sharing your wisdom despite getting it from other users!

I didn’t say you did say to overdose daily? Also, real science is important to back up your claims, but seeing as the risk factor is low, I’m still trying it.

LAST QUESTIONS: How does an overdose feel to you and what has your results been like with this routine? 

THANKS for answering my questions. I’ll try it regardless and report back 🙂


GeorgeMathew said:


> I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.
> 
> This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.
> 
> ...


PS: turmeric powder from supermarkets are processed. Do you recommend getting those or making my own powder?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 26, 2019)

Rochefort6 said:


> Im not trying to give you shit, and appreciate you sharing your wisdom despite getting it from other users!
> 
> I didn’t say you did say to overdose daily? Also, real science is important to back up your claims, but seeing as the risk factor is low, I’m still trying it.
> 
> ...



In my country we don't have such think like processed powder, but pure turmeric powder, search for that, you should find one at herb pharmacy or how is it called in your country. Or on the internet.

Anyway even in processed form i doubt that there is much difference. Just don't overdose daily on green tea, take as I said only those days. 

Come back in a month and report in! please

cheers


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> In my country we don't have such think like processed powder, but pure turmeric powder, search for that, you should find one at herb pharmacy or how is it called in your country. Or on the internet.
> 
> Anyway even in processed form i doubt that there is much difference. Just don't overdose daily on green tea, take as I said only those days.
> 
> ...


I will! I’ll need to get the money to buy gyokuro tea so I’ll probably report in January! Thanks for the information 🙏🏻

Btw I talked to user on lookstheory who directed me here (*Playboypuertorican) who said it worked for him!*


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 27, 2019)

I`m very happy I could help these people,,

Sooner or later I`ll start making my own product medicine brand.

Cheers


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I`m very happy I could help these people,,
> 
> Sooner or later I`ll start making my own product medicine brand.
> 
> Cheers


Great bro! You should! 

May I ask how you have changed as a result of this regime? 

Thanks!


the_german2003 said:


> This green tea (From my experience matcha) legit can prevent psychosis and balance out GABA production.
> This helped me out of a temporary depression after smoking a ton of weed for 5 days straight. My Acetylcholine went crazy, etc. (Cannabis brings new acetyl receptors, and there is a connection between this and risk of depression)
> It is very legit and you should try it out!
> 
> btw: Neurotransmitter balance is key (Biohacking my brain also fucked me up, partly)


Have you tried this regime bro?


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Nov 27, 2019)

What regime ? guy got into depression from weed 

And got out of with with green tea.

I'm against THC.

The psychosis part is not quite true ! It can get you near such states if you do have the genes and overdose each day.
Like coffee too


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 27, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> What regime ? guy got into depression from weed
> 
> And got out of with with green tea.
> 
> ...


Sorry bro, I meant how has what you suggested changed YOU?

How have you changed [from overdosing on green tea and taking turmeric the day after once a week] ?


----------



## kalefartbomb (Nov 27, 2019)

MentalCel said:


> Explain thousands of people curing their depression and other "mental illness" by healing their gut with carnivore diet? Peoples diets nowadays sre so fucking shit their guts are completely destroyed by their fucking 20's



Correct. But depression is very broad and is multifactorial. It (and many other mental illnesses) are indeed related to diet and can be reversed by removing toxic modern foods (Autism has been reversed in children by using Dr Natasha Campbell's GAPS diet - essentially carnivore + fermented vegetables - very anthropologically sound).

But on the other hand there is no doubt that many people fall into depression due to issues like money problems, losing a loved one, long term unemployment etc. And no diet can help there, depression can't be addressed without fixing the core life issues.


----------



## MentalCel (Nov 27, 2019)

kalefartbomb said:


> But on the other hand there is no doubt that many people fall into depression due to issues like money problems, losing a loved one, long term unemployment etc. And no diet can help there, depression can't be addressed without fixing the core life issues.


Yes agreed.


----------



## Cope (Nov 29, 2019)

Alright, I'm gonna do this to cure my autistic ass. Gonna hop on the carnivore diet, minus dairy, as well to gutmicrobiomemax.



Rochefort6 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will try it out but I have some questions. Green teas are brewed differently and for different durations. Gyokuro is the best imo, how would you recommend I brew it?


lol Why is Gyokuro the best? Leaves are better than matcha? @GeorgeMathew


----------



## Rochefort6 (Nov 29, 2019)

Cope said:


> lol Why is Gyokuro the best? Leaves are better than matcha? @GeorgeMathew


For me it is because i believe it has the highest theanine out of all green teas. But which ever is best for this protocol, I wish @GeorgeMathew was more specific with his protocol but fuck it, I’ll try whatever follows what he said so far (and maybe that is the point he is trying to make by not answering all my questions). Sometimes it’s better to just do.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Dec 3, 2019)

Cope said:


> Alright, I'm gonna do this to cure my autistic ass. Gonna hop on the carnivore diet, minus dairy, as well to gutmicrobiomemax.
> 
> 
> lol Why is Gyokuro the best? Leaves are better than matcha? @GeorgeMathew


All of them are ok, if they come from a decent untoxic/unpolluted source, as there were reports of toxic green tea around many countries. Watch out for that ! get some quality stuff, find the real good tea.

But the potency differs, in any case is a win win situation as when the brain neurotransmitters get used to a form of green tea, you can switch to other, and brain will take the same ' high ' again or let's say, effect . cheers

How it changed me ? it helped me get out of the swamp called depression , as we know when you feel better, it's easier to get out of it !


----------



## Rochefort6 (Dec 3, 2019)

Overdosed tea on Saturday and took turmeric Sunday. Felt high on life and was a social GOD! Kinda like I was manic. Its like I was on mild amphetamines and benzos lol, Gyokuro tea is the shit. I can't wait to do it next weekend!

Its Tuesday today and I can't feel much of a difference. I do have more fun going outside but hard to tell if that was a result of this protocol.

Will report back next week


----------



## Miro Chad (Dec 3, 2019)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Yeah I`m gonna rub your mom around my stomach like we used to` do` .
> 
> Anyway, I`ll answer to any question, I guess those who try and get healed don't really care of posting back  it happens a lot


I will try it.
Questions:
So I am supposed to drink a lot of tea on one day and on the next day I am not allowed to drink any tea? 
I read that that tumeric needs to be taken with black pepper to work?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 3, 2019)

kalefartbomb said:


> Correct. But depression is very broad and is multifactorial. It (and many other mental illnesses) are indeed related to diet and can be reversed by removing toxic modern foods (Autism has been reversed in children by using Dr Natasha Campbell's GAPS diet - essentially carnivore + fermented vegetables - very anthropologically sound).
> 
> But on the other hand there is no doubt that many people fall into depression due to issues like money problems, losing a loved one, long term unemployment etc. And no diet can help there, depression can't be addressed without fixing the core life issues.



That's situational depression which is normal, but some people are depressed now matter how good their life is going due to neurotransmitter issues.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Dec 3, 2019)

Pepper increases turmeric absorbtion as I recall,but I wouldn't do that because it's enough for tea + turmeric, 
but if you wanna do that.. well, I don't know, up to you


----------



## Rochefort6 (Dec 3, 2019)

Cope said:


> Very underrated post by @x30001. Niacin is synthesized via the kynurenine pathway (KP). If someone is diagnosed with depression, the shunt of tryptophan from serotonin synthesis to kynurenine formation is responsible for this resulting in an unbalanced KP. If dosed correctly, niacin can fix this. Higher levels of tryptophan in the hippocampus and midbrain promote neurogenesis and improvement of anxiety.
> 
> I just started Niacin a few days ago and I have noticed that I am more calm and levelheaded, something that Ashwagandha KSM-66 and L-Theanine failed to do. Niacin might be one of the best looksmaxxing/lifemaxxing supplements out there, not only for the psychological benefits but also because of the flush that gives your skin a reddish, glowing tint which is ideal to use before going on a date with your oneitis.


How much do you take bro?


----------



## Cope (Dec 4, 2019)

Rochefort6 said:


> How much do you take bro?


1000-1500mg of the nicotinic acid version, but I don't take it daily. Timing is key which is what @x30001 was alluding to in his previous post.


----------



## robtical (Dec 4, 2019)

Quitting easy dopamine sources. Forums, games, mindless surfing, youtube, tv, social media. Moderation if you can control.


----------



## GeorgeMathew (Dec 5, 2019)

robtical said:


> Quitting easy dopamine sources. Forums, games, mindless surfing, youtube, tv, social media. Moderation if you can control.



true too, they are not sources but dopamine disruptors.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Dec 9, 2019)

2nd Week:

My protocol is every Saturday and Sunday but this week I took it on Friday and Saturday. So Friday I overdosed more than usual (a fist full of tea, waited like 20 mins for it to brew and then repoured water over the used tea leaves and drank it again) and it was WAY more obvious. Instead of feeling like a social god I just felt overstimulated, so much so that I become less hyper and more calm and anxious.

Saturday I took 2 spoons of tumeric, some black pepper and water at 12 and then 4 spoons of tumeric, pepper, and water before bed (yeah I fucked up the timing). Tumeric definitely increases dopamine, not as much as the green tea though. I felt like I was going through tea withdrawal or a tea hangover on Saturday, but every time I drank the tumeric water I felt way better and all the symptoms faded.

Sunday and today and I haven't noticed a difference or its really hard to tell.

PS: Last week I took the tumeric with coconut and almond milk and I will continue to do so because apparetnly the tumeric becomes more bioavailable?

Anyway I'll keep up the protocol (from next week it will continue from every Saturday and Sunday) just because I love the confidence the Gyokuro tea gives me so WIN/WIN if the protocol actually works.


----------



## eyearea (May 6, 2020)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.
> 
> This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.
> 
> ...


Lifefuel for me


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (May 6, 2020)

Bowl of green tea one day a week and curry cures Depression guys


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 6, 2020)

GeorgeMathew said:


> I want to share this secret with you guys, I know lots of secrets that most of you don't, I've been called a troll for many times around here, but I am not a troll.
> 
> This time for example I'll share with you a very rare secret, I do this because, well, let's say to prove I'm not a troll.
> 
> ...


thank u this is very needed to me atm, great thread. 
can u explain how this would work?


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (May 6, 2020)

my brain chemicals are fine. 100% of my depression and frustration is caused by my parents.


----------



## Cope (May 6, 2020)

I actually have a legit method to fix brain chemistry and make the best out of your neurotransmitters. Thread is currently in the works but I will post it soon.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 6, 2020)

Cope said:


> I actually have a legit method to fix brain chemistry and make the best out of your neurotransmitters. Thread is currently in the works but I will post it soon.


tag me when u do plz


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (May 6, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> tag me when u do plz


same tbh @Cope


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (May 6, 2020)

Cope said:


> I actually have a legit method to fix brain chemistry and make the best out of your neurotransmitters. Thread is currently in the works but I will post it soon.



Tag me


----------



## vexed (May 6, 2020)

x30001 said:


> @MentalCel and @GeorgeMathew both make sense. Personality can really be altered if you alter your gut. There is a proven link between the gut and brain. Certain microbes are needed for producing GABA and dopamine too. And as most people know, 90%+ of serotonin is in the gut. Serotonin and Dopamine are probably the 2 most important things for depression. Serotonin for being able to tolerate stress and Dopamine for motivation. Funny how foods involved in the carnivore diet are the foods highest in Tryptophan, a Serotonin precursor. Diet alterations can and do promote positive gut flora, but the carnivore diet also aids in Serotoninergic processes. It's gonna be too complex to get into every nuance concerning brain health. GABA is more to do with anxiety/lack there-of.
> 
> It's really weird but the gut microbes involved in creating actual Serotonin may actually need to be the ones you'd ought to keep a lower balance of. These include: Candida, Streptococcus, Escherichia and Enterococcus. It is VERY VERY difficult to actually become unable to make enough serotonin in the gut, the difficulties with Serotonin lies in the brain syntheses processes, which Niacin (Vitamin B3) and foods high in Typtophan can aid in. The microbes you want a high concentration of in your gut are the ones involved in making GABA: Lactobacillus and Bifidobacterium; and Dopamine: Bacillus and Serratia. If you have a higher concentration of the Serotonin producing microbes, it's just a foregone benefit since you really don't need a lot of them, since Serotonin production is very easy whilst the actual synthesis is incredibly complex. SSRIs are made to sound simple. Doctors say: They prevent the synapses in the neurons from reuptaking Serotonin, leaving your brain with more circulating Serotonin. That's a simple explanation which may be true, but it's not a cast-iron answer as to why it should cure your depression. On the flipside, SSREs (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Enhancers) like Tianeptine, which is a Tricyclic Antidepressant, is noticeably more helpful for feelings of depression than SSRIs, even though both do the entirely opposite thing.
> 
> ...



From what I've heard, the neurotransmitters synthesised in the gut have effects in the gut there and do not cross the blood-brain barrier, so they make no difference to your mental state at all. 
Almost every neurotransmitter has periphery effects as well, and just because there's more serotonin in your gut it doesn't mean you're going to be happier (correct me if I am wrong though)

Also, the link between low serotonin and depression has been shown to be tenuous from recent studies, since SSRIs can decrease serotonin while still alleviating depressive symptoms

It's all still very unclear, but the only thing worked for my depression was exercise, the effect was mild at best and went away after I stopped exercising


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (May 6, 2020)

Cope said:


> Very underrated post by @x30001. Niacin is synthesized via the kynurenine pathway (KP). If someone is diagnosed with depression, the shunt of tryptophan from serotonin synthesis to kynurenine formation is responsible for this resulting in an unbalanced KP. If dosed correctly, niacin can fix this. Higher levels of tryptophan in the hippocampus and midbrain promote neurogenesis and improvement of anxiety.
> 
> I just started Niacin a few days ago and I have noticed that I am more calm and levelheaded, something that Ashwagandha KSM-66 and L-Theanine failed to do. Niacin might be one of the best looksmaxxing/lifemaxxing supplements out there, not only for the psychological benefits but also because of the flush that gives your skin a reddish, glowing tint which is ideal to use before going on a date with your oneitis.


How much niacin should I take. Also I literally overdose on ashwagandha and L-Theanine they both dont do shit it's pure cope.


Cope said:


> I actually have a legit method to fix brain chemistry and make the best out of your neurotransmitters. Thread is currently in the works but I will post it soon.


I need this badly please hurry and make it


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 6, 2020)

tbh


----------



## teenagepisces (Sep 26, 2020)

GeorgeMathew said:


> Ok folks, tell you another secret, I don't care about bashing on this one, I know you won't believe me. But I DO WORK on this technologies and aging is my domain of study (I work here for 2 months only thou, but I know few things these people are talking about in the company ) , ok here you go :
> 
> Coffee destroys your skin and also ages your hair with ages. Now, keep drinking coffee



What industry do you work in? Medicine? Tea? Supplements?...


----------



## Cope (Nov 8, 2021)

EGCG and Curcumin are both HDAC and NF-kB inhibitors so OP was on to something.


Cope said:


> I actually have a legit method to fix brain chemistry and make the best out of your neurotransmitters. Thread is currently in the works but I will post it soon.


I have the answer to this


----------

